# Looking for Gaming group in Central GA (Warner Robins or close)



## Mystic02 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm looking for a gaming group in Central Georgia area.  Willing to play just about anything, Sci-Fi fantasy etc.  Can be contacted at Mystic02@cox.net


----------



## diaglo (Mar 25, 2004)

There's a Military Base near you...maybe some of the GIs would be interested.

the only other option is an hour away...going NOrth ...Near Atlanta, East to Athens, or West to Columbus


----------

